# troubles all day long



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

went to this* little slice of heaven *in the bad part of town today and found this mess to deal with.... I go tto fine a 1500 delta cartridge to change out because the newer version wont fit this rigged up mess.....looking all over the shop for one today....


https://goo.gl/photos/zuto7TnyHti2E9wW6


Then I decide to smack my fist into something sharp righ ton the bone and it bleeds like a pig for a few minutes and then swells up like a golf ball......had to go to the emergency room for this ... but they said it would go down on its own in a few days.....

https://goo.gl/photos/Zuz97dX9SKscXPp86


then tonight I get some clown calling me about his leaking water heater on a platform in the garage and he sends me this picture to look at.....

https://goo.gl/photos/3xsaE7eUiMjnDXue6

he installed the new whirlpool himself and he does not want a thermal expansion tank to stop the GE unit from leaking out the t+p....

I should have just stayed home today and walked the dogs...


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

Wow, that looks rough! Did you run as fast as you could back to your truck?


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Plumbergeek said:


> Wow, that looks rough! Did you run as fast as you could back to your truck?



If you are talking about the first tub picture... I got a 1500 cartridge laying around somewhere and just plan on doing what I can without turning the job into a plumbing contest


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Take your medications. Did the MD prescribe anti-biotics?


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Tommy plumber said:


> Take your medications. Did the MD prescribe anti-biotics?



they told me it was a common hemotoma and just take asprin for it.. and it would turn color and go down in a few weeks.... compress bandage was all they did....


----------



## CT-18 (Jun 27, 2016)

Damn hope you dont get some kind of funk from being in that house. I cant even imagine using a tub/shower that looked like that. Those pics are why i am glad i now sit at a desk and draw funny colored pipes on a screen.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Tough day.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

CT-18 said:


> Damn hope you dont get some kind of funk from being in that house. I cant even imagine using a tub/shower that looked like that. Those pics are why i am glad i now sit at a desk and draw funny colored pipes on a screen.


I will probably go back on friday. once I find that 1500 cartridge... to take a few more pics of this one... 

The lady is a chain smoker who is attempting to kill herself via tobacco.. The walls of the bathroom are literally oozing nicotine , she is a walking smoke stack ....gloves are mandatory


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Sure as heck makes you appreciate the easier days......


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Master Mark said:


> I will probably go back on friday. once I find that 1500 cartridge... to take a few more pics of this one...
> 
> The lady is a chain smoker who is attempting to kill herself via tobacco.. The walls of the bathroom are literally oozing nicotine , she is a walking smoke stack ....gloves are mandatory













You have a gift when it comes to descriptive writing. I laugh each time I read your posts. 

But yeah, we can all relate to the customer who smokes like a chimney. Well maybe not the new construction guys unless that have a wacky old auntie who fits the bill. So Mark, how many packs do you think that you're smoking when you are working there by way of 2nd hand smoke? About half a pack?......


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Tommy plumber said:


> You have a gift when it comes to descriptive writing. I laugh each time I read your posts.
> 
> But yeah, we can all relate to the customer who smokes like a chimney. Well maybe not the new construction guys unless that have a wacky old auntie who fits the bill. So Mark, how many packs do you think that you're smoking when you are working there by way of 2nd hand smoke? About half a pack?......


thats a good question .... this lady stood behind me and was holding her cigarette at about my head height while I was kneeling down and looking in the access panel for this tub... I started coughing from her unfiltered camels drifting into my space:laughing::laughing:


I should have taken some more pics of the underneath of this one because I was impressed and wondered how they actually had this mess rigged up. i will get more pics on Friday....

The way I look at it is to be grateful for what you have because their are a lot of folks living in a $450 a month bungalow like this one who have absolutely nothing, and probably nothing to live for either.... 
its hell to get old. 


.)


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Yep, been there
-spare water heater flue on the shelf vs the gas parts bucket with my hand in between. Stitches. 
Hopefully the good ones pay for your bad ones.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

KoleckeINC said:


> Yep, been there
> -spare water heater flue on the shelf vs the gas parts bucket with my hand in between. Stitches.
> Hopefully the good ones pay for your bad ones.



I already explained to the landlord that if I cannot find a 1500
repair part that the faucet will probably have to be torn out because the upgrade kit probably wont work.... 

and its gonna cost her probably more than 2 months rent to change out that mess.......


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

I found the part and got the job done today.... 

The old lady that lived there was smoking up a storm and was rolling cigarettes on a rolling machine the whole time I was there I think she rolled up about 2 packs worth while I worked...

I think I will buy that rolling machine for my mother-in-law.
give her something to do while sitting around the house watching tv.....

https://goo.gl/photos/iEZpjuVqGnQNTLTUA

https://goo.gl/photos/ndb4JHvFjBASxVwT9

https://goo.gl/photos/2r92PpeMQHCPPtkRA

https://goo.gl/photos/fMBYCP9H4enyUZ8g7


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Master Mark said:


> I found the part and got the job done today....
> 
> The old lady that lived there was smoking up a storm and was rolling cigarettes on a rolling machine the whole time I was there I think she rolled up about 2 packs worth while I worked...
> 
> ...



Mark, we're dealing with something that looks similar as far as code violations, but what we are asked to do is actually alter the system. "Somehow" our inspector knows when we will be there. Right now we're only replacing a gate valve on a 3/8 soft copper cold line, but the contractor exposed everything. We don't like what we see... it needs to be replaced correctly.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

OpenSights said:


> Mark, we're dealing with something that looks similar as far as code violations, but what we are asked to do is actually alter the system. "Somehow" our inspector knows when we will be there. Right now we're only replacing a gate valve on a 3/8 soft copper cold line, but the contractor exposed everything. We don't like what we see... it needs to be replaced correctly.



surely you are joking.....

the only way this gets upgrades is if the old lady burns the house 
down to the ground.....


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Out here, if you touch something you have to bring it to code. Simply changing a cartridge doesn't apply. Replacing a gate valve, well that's in the grey area. If everything wasn't exposed then it would be fine. But it is what it is in our situation.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Master Mark said:


> I found the part and got the job done today....
> 
> The old lady that lived there was smoking up a storm and was rolling cigarettes on a rolling machine the whole time I was there I think she rolled up about 2 packs worth while I worked...
> 
> ...


Are you sure she's rolling cigarette or joints?

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## Oorgnid (Apr 5, 2016)

You know, it amazes me the kind of environment people live in. Half the time I hate doing service because of the habits people have.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

How's the hand?


----------

